# [email protected] 1PM 9/25/11 CBS



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Blaine Gabbert will get his first start after the historical ineptitude McCown displayed cost him his job. I personally will be fine with it if he would like to suck as much. We need to get a win and if it takes the worst team in the NFL to do that, so be it. Of course if we lose this game it will be dreadfully painful.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Panthers should win this one handily.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Newton has not thrown the ball well today. We have had the chance to score every time we have had the ball, but he has been overthrowing the ball badly.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have no idea whether or not Stewart's elbow hit the ground on that play, but I am absolutely certain that there was no incontrovertible evidence that it did on any of those replays....And now the Jags get a TD with no time left in the half. That was a 14 point swing on a terrible call by the ref.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This would qualify as an ugly win. If Newton had thrown the ball anywhere near so well as he did in the first two weeks we would have won this game by a large margin. Our run defense was absolutely atrocious at times and it looks like we really missed Beason today. He would have made a lot of the plays that did not get made in the middle of our defense today. I guess it is still a win and given the difficulty of our schedule we might as well enjoy it while we can.


----------

